# chargeur ipad mini



## Tootie (22 Septembre 2013)

bonjour
je viens d'acquérir un ipadmini et en procédant à la 1ere recharge, je constate que la prise et brû lante. ESt-ce normal ? Merci


----------



## Lauange (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Normalement le chargeur est un 10 watts. Il chauffe un peu mais pas au point d'être brulant. Est ce qu'il a chargé ton ipad ?


----------



## Tootie (22 Septembre 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Normalement le chargeur est un 10 watts. Il chauffe un peu mais pas au point d'être brulant. Est ce qu'il a chargé ton ipad ?



fort lentement je trouve par rapport à mon macbook. donc ça me tra asse pcq oui c'est vraiment brûlant


----------



## Lauange (23 Septembre 2013)

Alors il KO. Fais le changer.


----------



## doupold (25 Septembre 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Alors il KO. Fais le changer.



Alors, il a été changé sans problème?


----------

